# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatiepijnen en tussentijdse pijnen

## Bianca Niehof

Ik ben sinds een jaar gestopt met de pil, dus mijn oude pijnlijke menstruatiepatroon van 15 jaar geleden komt weer terug. Alleen het is nou wel heel anders. Ik ben eral twee keer mee naar de huisarts geweest maar heb het gevoel dat ik niet serieus wordt genomen. Ik ben zo&#39;n 10 dagen ongesteld, in het begin vloeien en later komen er echt grote proppen bloed vrij. Tussentijds heb ik ook nog wel eens last van bruine afscheiding en vlak voor de menstruatie kan ik slecht van mijn ontlasting af en heb veel pijn bij gemeenschap. Verder heb ik na de menstruatie een zeurende pijn in mijn onderbuik. Mijn huisarts zegt dat ik hier maar mee moet leven. Ik gebruik hiervoor tijdens de menstruatie naproxen voor, omdat de pijn ook onder in mijn rug en in de benen trekt, verder ben ik duizelig en misselijk en ben zeer moe. Ik ben 31 jaar, heb geen kinderen, maar een kinderwens is er wel. Verder heb ik op mijn 30ste een uitstrijkje laten maken, maar die was niet helemaal goed, bepaalde cellen binnenin waren niet duidelijk zichtbaar, maar hoefde me er niet ongerust over te maken. Maar nou ik deze ellende er ook nog bij krijg, krijg ik er wel een raar gevoel bij. Wie weet wat ik hier het beste mee kan gaan doen, ik wil niet weer aan de pil, de huisarts zei tegen mij als ik hier weer mee zou beginnen, was ik van de ellende af, maar ben het daar niet helemaal mee eens, omdat bepaalde klachten bij pilgebruik ook voor kwamen. Wie heeft hier ervaring mee en kan mij goede raad geven.
Groetjes: Bianca

----------


## Fabisch, Gundi

Hallo Bianca Niehof,
laat je eens onderzoeken door een gynaecoloog, die heeft wat meer verstand ervan. De door jouw omschreven klachten lijken wel op endometriose. Als dat zo is, heb je nog altijd de keuze tussen operatie, chemie en een natuurlijke oplossing. Door het laatste komt je kinderwens in ieder geval niet in bedreiging. De pil en pijnstillers werken wel iets aan de symptomen maar niet aan de oorzaak en kunnen selfs ergers veroorzaken, maar de keuze is aan jou. Een specialistisch onderzoek brengt helderheid. Ik heb mij kwaaltje zonder chemie inmiddels prima onder controle----het is niet te genezen.
De groeten van een lotgenote&#33;?

----------


## ellevogels

hoi bianca 

ik heb ook wel wat van de klachten die je beschrijft pijn in de onderbuik en boven benen en onderrug ook buiten menstruatie ik ben bij een gynacoloog geweest en ik heb endometriose is als er baarmoederslijm vlies buiten de baarmoeder komt ervaar je onderbuikpijn ook buiten de menstruatie om heb je dus menstruatie klachten ze zeiden tegen mij dat zwanger worden de beste optie was of de pil doorslikken wat ik nu doe 

misschien dat je hier wat aan hebt succes ermee
groetjes elle

----------


## Agnes574

Ik slik ook al jaren de pil door ivm met extreme menstruatieklachten..
en dat doorslikken kan helemaal geen kwaad en is voor mij echt een geschenk uit de hemel gebleken!!

----------


## anjelier

ook ik heb menstruatie pijnen terwijl ik spiraalheb laten zetten is helemaal fout gegaan 
loop bij een gynecoloog krijg nu onderzoeking echo bloedafname`s ze hebben wat bij m`n eirestokken gezien en een adere arts zit verikkingen in m`n baar moeder 
krijg vrijdag de uitslag over tumor bloedafname en of ik een water echo gaat krijgen 
heb buikpijnen ook de sex is niet egt prettig meer vloei 10 a 14 dagen achter elkaar.

is er iemand die dit herkent

----------

